# Panning in B&W: Seasons Change



## PixelRabbit (Sep 28, 2013)

This is the first time I've converted one of my panning shots to B&W, I can see this turning into a beautiful relationship 

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## sleist (Sep 28, 2013)

Love it.
Confused by how you "panned" a tree.
Still love it.
Still confused.

More wine please ...


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 28, 2013)

It makes me feel very dizzy, lol.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2013)

My head hurts!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 28, 2013)

Ha Sleist, ok how about reverse panning? It's stationary I'm moving.... 

Thanks all! It kinda makes my head hurt too but in a good way lol


----------



## Braineack (Sep 28, 2013)

I like this reverse panning thing.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol thanks Braineack, I play with it a lot, makes being the passenger fun!


----------



## sleist (Sep 29, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Lol thanks Braineack, I play with it a lot, makes being the passenger fun!



Do it while driving.
THEN I'll be impressed.  

Just stay in Canada ...


----------



## timor (Sep 29, 2013)

This is interesting looking car window shot. Great effect. Now honestly, what was your speed ?


----------



## Tiller (Sep 29, 2013)

Definite potential here with the "reverse panning" :thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Sep 29, 2013)

sleist said:


> Love it.
> Confused by how you "panned" a tree.
> Still love it.
> Still confused.
> ...


I've been drinking wine and tree panning is still confusing! =) More please!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2013)

Too dizzying I think to be able to keep looking at it, which to me could make it hard for viewers to stay with it to enjoy it.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 30, 2013)

I love this and the particular structure of the tree itself, with all the tiny thin branches works great!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Definite potential here with the "reverse panning" :thumbup:



I thought "reverse panning" was when a girl and two guys.....
well, that's whats WE called it anyway....

nevermind...nice shot Pixel!  :mrgreen:
It kinda reminds me of The Wizard of Oz. (you know, the tornado scene)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 30, 2013)

timor said:


> This is interesting looking car window shot. Great effect. Now honestly, what was your speed ?



Thanks for your thoughts all! T, Mr Rabbit was driving the GTI so guaranteed 100km/hr give or take a km here and there 

Pix, there have been a few comments on my stuff about a "wizard of oz/Alice in wonderland" kinda feel... OMG I'm trying to recreate my youth!


----------



## timor (Sep 30, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Pix, there have been a few comments on my stuff about a "wizard of oz/Alice in wonderland" kinda feel... OMG I'm trying to recreate my youth!


Need a Porsche (more speed) for that ? It will be nice...


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 1, 2013)

This is pretty interesting.

The exif, the distance from road to tree and the speed of the car would give a real help to making a technique out of it.

As I can understand this, motion blur is related to how fast the subject is moving across the frame (degrees).
Thus the speed necessary to 'stop' the tree (or at least decrease the motion blur so it isn't visible) is not enough to stop the background which is moving faster relatively


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Lew, yes, pretty much! Depending on what angle you shoot at, forward, straight sideways, backwards makes a difference, how close to the car /road the subject is etc etc etc... I've played a lot with this and really enjoy controlling what I can and the inevitable serendipity that happens!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 2, 2013)

someone who is a better geometrician than I could possibly work with the center of confusion and some relative distances and speeds to come up with an algorithm.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I'll keep field testing in the meantime


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 2, 2013)

An algorithm for reverse panning - Slashdot


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 2, 2013)

interesting to read all the mixed reviews!  I like it though


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2013)

Nicely executed! A very compelling image. And to think, it's just a silly tree. and a fence. And a cloudy sky. *YOU* MADE THIS ALL HAPPEN, J!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 2, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> An algorithm for reverse panning - Slashdot



Thanks Steve and D  

Lew, that should be interesting!


----------



## Photoartomation (Oct 6, 2013)

art!! photo art!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 7, 2013)

Photoartomation said:


> art!! photo art!



Thanks!


----------

